# Lyft and Uber both admit using undocumented people to drive for them



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

Uber and Lyft are both donating a Million dollars to the ACLU to help them protect their drivers from being deported. This obviously means they know they are allowing illegal aliens to drive for them and pick up unsuspecting riders.
While I don't in anyway think all illegal aliens are criminals or terrorist I do think some are. And what better way to be able to move around below the radar than driving for Lyft or Uber?
If only one harms a citizen or does an act of terror it is to many. And having people abide by the law is not a lot to ask of people that want to be citizens.
I think both companies have sunk to an all time low by putting their bottom line and obvious flaunting of the laws of this country to help drivers they have to know aren't legally able to drive.
IF they are hiring undocumented people to drive, how safe do you think it is to be in one of their cars? They are doing it because they can get undocumented drivers to work for less then are trying to act like they are taking the high road.
They neither care about their customers or drivers all they care about is their bottom line.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah how about a background check on someone who just got here from a foreign country? Who do they think they're kidding? Show me what they looked up for background on a foreign national. Uber used to give a driving test including knowledge of streets. Half the drivers i run across are morons who can barely speak English much less know how to drive or get around the city. I get complaints about it all the time from pax.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

EzTripp said:


> Uber and Lyft are both donating a Million dollars to the ACLU to help them protect their drivers from being deported. This obviously means they know they are allowing illegal aliens to drive for them and pick up unsuspecting riders.
> While I don't in anyway think all illegal aliens are criminals or terrorist I do think some are. And what better way to be able to move around below the radar than driving for Lyft or Uber?
> If only one harms a citizen or does an act of terror it is to many. And having people abide by the law is not a lot to ask of people that want to be citizens.
> I think both companies have sunk to an all time low by putting their bottom line and obvious flaunting of the laws of this country to help drivers they have to know aren't legally able to drive.
> ...


Just got the emails. We the people need to boycott driving for them now.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uberdummy said:


> Yeah how about a background check on someone who just got here from a foreign country? Who do they think they're kidding? Show me what they looked up for background on a foreign national. Uber used to give a driving test including knowledge of streets. Half the drivers i run across are morons who can barely speak English much less know how to drive or get around the city. I get complaints about it all the time from pax.


You don't have to carry the world on your shoulder. Just worry about yourself.


----------



## Starbug (Dec 2, 2016)

Sadly, it's not just about yourself when you have that trade dress on, you're aligning yourself with the ideals of Uber. Like a cop in uniform, you are publicly identifiable and targetable. People don't see the Uber trade dress and think of the individual behind the wheel. They see it and think of the company and may well act in accordance with their feelings as such. I took my trade dresses off my car and they won't be going back on. Uber has created an unfit environment for me to be in. 

#deleteUber


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

EzTripp said:


> Uber and Lyft are both donating a Million dollars to the ACLU to help them protect their drivers from being deported.


I read the email where Lyft is donating $1 million to the UCLA. I read an email where Uber is creating a $3 million fund to help overseas drivers who are away from home and cannot get back at the moment.

Is Uber _also_ donating $1 million to the UCLA? I didn't see that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

EzTripp said:


> Uber and Lyft are both donating a Million dollars to the ACLU to help them protect their drivers from being deported. This obviously means they know they are allowing illegal aliens to drive for them and pick up unsuspecting riders.


Yeah... obviously. 


> While I don't in anyway think all illegal aliens are criminals or terrorist I do think some are.


Some criminals and terrorists are US citizens. By that logic, we should therefore ban all US citizens from the US. Great...


> And what better way to be able to move around below the radar than driving for Lyft or Uber?


Yep, it's a well known fact that both Al Qaeda and ISIS send terrorists over to drive for Uber and Lyft. Giving those American infidels cheap, discounted rides will teach them and force them to withdraw their forces!

LOL; you're a funny guy


----------



## JohnnyCosta (Mar 26, 2016)

"While I don't in anyway think all illegal aliens are criminals" --- Hey buddy - excuse me, but illegals are criminals otherwise they would not be illegals in the cesspool country called the United States of America. Secondly, I do not appreciate Lyft and Uber pushing their political views to their drivers. I could not give a rat's butt about illegals or the anti-American ACLU when it comes to the job. Both Lyft and Uber better stick to emails and messages regarding the my job and not the illegals.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uberdummy said:


> Yeah how about a background check on someone who just got here from a foreign country? Who do they think they're kidding? Show me what they looked up for background on a foreign national. Uber used to give a driving test including knowledge of streets. Half the drivers i run across are morons who can barely speak English much less know how to drive or get around the city. I get complaints about it all the time from pax.


You do realize a taxi company won't have any idea if their driver killed 7 ppl in South Africa 3 years ago either right?


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey Uber and Lyft you should stick to ripping off drivers and stay out of politics. I don't want your opinion, your are ass clown tools of the left.......now suck my balls ! Thank you


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes let's debate immigration. Please give your wonderful alternate fact-based opinions. Oh and let's talk about guns and healthcare. I want to see this thread go for 50 pages.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

My understanding is that the ban would apply to green card holders: legal immigrants. That is likely the main point of contention here. 

Its fun to see uber get roasted by both sides though.


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

Illegals go home = driver desaturation. 

+1


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Got the email, it has nothing to do with illegal immigrants. Uber and Lyft both needed out Social Security Numbers, right? They're not paying out taxes, they need to report them to IRS, they will not allow anyone drive on their platform without a SSN. Now, no illegal immigrant can get a SSN, so their efforts are directed at legal, Green Card holders that might have been affected. I don't see how any of the above stated information confirm their support of illegal immigrant in any way.

Let me clarify, since crap is so emotional right now with everyone. I support travel and immigration restriction that Trump puts into place. Illegal immigrants should absolutely gtfo, and people from dangerous countries should be checked better. But as a US Citizen that spent first 8 years in this country 100% legally with a Green Card, I can see how scary this thing can be to people that might be out of country right now, not knowing if they'll be able to come back. As far as Uber's email, I think it's a decent thing to do for their drivers that might be affected.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

People from outside the United States think the US is a dangerous country....sorry I took the bait...


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> Now, no illegal immigrant can get a SSN, so their efforts are directed at legal, Green Card holders that might have been affected.


I don't disagree with most of your second paragraph, but I have to point out that 541,000 SSNs were given to illegals in 2012 deportation amnesty for Dreamers.

IRS Commissioner John Koskinen also admitted last year that illegals are allowed to use fraudulent SSNs.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertw...cial-security-numbers-for-taxes/#77335c0e237a


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

JohnnyCosta said:


> "While I don't in anyway think all illegal aliens are criminals" --- Hey buddy - excuse me, but illegals are criminals otherwise they would not be illegals in the cesspool country called the United States of America. Secondly, I do not appreciate Lyft and Uber pushing their political views to their drivers. I could not give a rat's butt about illegals or the anti-American ACLU when it comes to the job. Both Lyft and Uber better stick to emails and messages regarding the my job and not the illegals.


Bravo! Lyft's offensive letter means I will no longer be driving for them. FOAD, Lyft.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> Got the email, it has nothing to do with illegal immigrants. Uber and Lyft both needed out Social Security Numbers, right? They're not paying out taxes, they need to report them to IRS, they will not allow anyone drive on their platform without a SSN. Now, no illegal immigrant can get a SSN, so their efforts are directed at legal, Green Card holders that might have been affected. I don't see how any of the above stated information confirm their support of illegal immigrant in any way.
> 
> Let me clarify, since crap is so emotional right now with everyone. I support travel and immigration restriction that Trump puts into place. Illegal immigrants should absolutely gtfo, and people from dangerous countries should be checked better. But as a US Citizen that spent first 8 years in this country 100% legally with a Green Card, I can see how scary this thing can be to people that might be out of country right now, not knowing if they'll be able to come back. As far as Uber's email, I think it's a decent thing to do for their drivers that might be affected.


Illegal immigrants get SSNs all the time. If they are willing to break US law by being here, they are willing to break US law by obtaining SSNs illegally.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Illegal immigrants get SSNs all the time. If they are willing to break US law by being here, they are willing to break US law by obtaining SSNs illegally.


There is a thing called real ID act. You can't get a drivers license just with a social security card . And fake social security card can go so far. Don't make ignorant and stupid comments without knowing. Makes everyone around you look like a fool.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

"Uber and Lyft are both donating a Million dollars to the ACLU to help . . . . . " plus other assistance.
Do companies do this for all Employees or just Contractors?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

unPat said:


> There is a thing called real ID act. You can't get a drivers license just with a social security card . And fake social security card can go so far. Don't make ignorant and stupid comments without knowing. Makes everyone around you look like a fool.


You can walk up to a taco truck in most cities and buy a fake SSN. You think illegals follow laws? How cute of you.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> You can walk up to a taco truck in most cities and buy a fake SSN. You think illegals follow laws? How cute of you.


So what you ask for taco or id? Maybe 10 years ago it was possible. Everything is verified and can be easily verified in minutes.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Liberal delusional bs. Come to Texas and i'll show you how fast and easy it is to get any fake docs you want. Then use it to go on welfare ebt card section 8 housing health care on and on. It ends now. Go through the INS.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I read the email where Lyft is donating $1 million to the UCLA. I read an email where Uber is creating a $3 million fund to help overseas drivers who are away from home and cannot get back at the moment.
> 
> Is Uber _also_ donating $1 million to the UCLA? I didn't see that.


It's ACLU and Uber has donated 3 million directly to those affected.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Bravo! Lyft's offensive letter means I will no longer be driving for them. FOAD, Lyft.


Lyft sucks!!!!!


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

unPat said:


> So what you ask for taco or id? Maybe 10 years ago it was possible. Everything is verified and can be easily verified in minutes.


They may be "easily verified", but the IRS commissioner admitted as recently as last year that they don't do it.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertw...cial-security-numbers-for-taxes/#77335c0e237a


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

By definition, an *ILLEGAL* Immigrant is a *CRIMINAL*.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

unPat said:


> There is a thing called real ID act. You can't get a drivers license just with a social security card . And fake social security card can go so far. Don't make ignorant and stupid comments without knowing. Makes everyone around you look like a fool.


To be fair to Greguzzi, in our state you don't have to prove citizenship to get a driver's license but we are one of only two states where that is the case.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> To be fair to Greguzzi, in our state you don't have to prove citizenship to get a driver's license but we are one of only two states where that is the case.


But those are tier two license and you can't use to in other states and can't be used as an identification.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> To be fair to Greguzzi, in our state you don't have to prove citizenship to get a driver's license but we are one of only two states where that is the case.


You don't have to prove citizenship PERIOD, a valid visa, or green card is what's required.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm more concerned about the semi truck drivers going in and out of our ports, rails, and borders picking up HazMat loads and such. Up in Washington, (and maybe elsewhere) a large portion of them are recent immigrants. You've all seen them. Many of them journey up to Canada and get a Canadian CDL- A and then traverse across Washington and other US states. I used to work the ports, so amongst us port workers, this has been a hot subject of our conversations long before Trump.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

JohnnyCosta said:


> "While I don't in anyway think all illegal aliens are criminals" --- Hey buddy - excuse me, but illegals are criminals otherwise they would not be illegals in the cesspool country called the United States of America. Secondly, I do not appreciate Lyft and Uber pushing their political views to their drivers. I could not give a rat's butt about illegals or the anti-American ACLU when it comes to the job. Both Lyft and Uber better stick to emails and messages regarding the my job and not the illegals.


The e-mails mention NOTHING and doesn't pertain to a single thing about supporting Illegals. Comprehension is key. You could also always try another job.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

uber1969 said:


> Just got the emails. We the people need to boycott driving for them now.


Please hurry, I can use the business.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Uberdummy said:


> Liberal delusional bs. Come to Texas and i'll show you how fast and easy it is to get any fake docs you want. Then use it to go on welfare ebt card section 8 housing health care on and on. It ends now. Go through the INS.


Why don't you just go ahead and do that and post copies for us.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Wombat7 said:


> Please hurry, I can use the business.


LOL ... right ! Hurry up and quit


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

This thread is so dumb. I can really see why some people just can't seem to get ahead in life. No comprehension, analytical or research skills at all. Lyft and Uber are helping to fund drivers who are FULLY LEGAL AND VETTED and are trapped outside the U.S due to the ban. Those drivers have legally obtained the right to be here (the irony of what you are complaining about) Do you understand that those drivers have every right to be here as much as you do because they are fully vetted and obtained legal documentation (green card) If Uber wishes to help and support those drivers, then that is their perogative. They owe nothing to you but a pay check, and really don't have to go out their way to do anything at all. Do you also really think a corporation like uber and lyft would openly disclose they are hiring illegals.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

unPat said:


> There is a thing called real ID act. You can't get a drivers license just with a social security card . And fake social security card can go so far. Don't make ignorant and stupid comments without knowing. Makes everyone around you look like a fool.


There are ways to buck the system. I hate to break it to you...but fraud and deceit are real things and they've been around a whole lot longer than any of us.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

cakoo10 said:


> You don't have to prove citizenship PERIOD, a valid visa, or green card is what's required.


You completely missed the point. We are one of 2 states where you don't need a visa or green card, in our state illegal immigrants can get a drivers license.

Although as someone pointed out, the federal government is changing it so you cannot use a drivers license as proof of identity.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber is only about what Uber wants.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

cakoo10 said:


> This thread is so dumb. I can really see why some people just can't seem to get ahead in life. No comprehension, analytical or research skills at all. Lyft and Uber are helping to fund drivers who are FULLY LEGAL AND VETTED and are trapped outside the U.S due to the ban. Those drivers have legally obtained the right to be here (the irony of what you are complaining about) Do you understand that those drivers have every right to be here as much as you do because they are fully vetted and obtained legal documentation (green card) If Uber wishes to help and support those drivers, then that is their perogative. They owe nothing to you but a pay check, and really don't have to go out their way to do anything at all. Do you also really think a corporation like uber and lyft would openly disclose they are hiring illegals.


 Prove to me they are here legally and vetted


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

EzTripp said:


> Uber and Lyft are both donating a Million dollars to the ACLU to help them protect their drivers from being deported. This obviously means they know they are allowing illegal aliens to drive for them and pick up unsuspecting riders.
> While I don't in anyway think all illegal aliens are criminals or terrorist I do think some are. And what better way to be able to move around below the radar than driving for Lyft or Uber?
> If only one harms a citizen or does an act of terror it is to many. And having people abide by the law is not a lot to ask of people that want to be citizens.
> I think both companies have sunk to an all time low by putting their bottom line and obvious flaunting of the laws of this country to help drivers they have to know aren't legally able to drive.
> ...


This has got to be the one of the dumbest things I've read in a week. In a week full of dumb things.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not taking a political side.

I have wondered for the last two years about this though. When I applied for Uber a couple of years ago, I had to pass a federal and local background check as well as have a driving record of at least 3 years. How do people that are new to the country (legal or not) have either of those?


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

EzTripp said:


> Uber and Lyft are both donating a Million dollars to the ACLU to help them protect their drivers from being deported. This obviously means they know they are allowing illegal aliens to drive for them and pick up unsuspecting riders.
> While I don't in anyway think all illegal aliens are criminals or terrorist I do think some are. And what better way to be able to move around below the radar than driving for Lyft or Uber?
> If only one harms a citizen or does an act of terror it is to many. And having people abide by the law is not a lot to ask of people that want to be citizens.
> I think both companies have sunk to an all time low by putting their bottom line and obvious flaunting of the laws of this country to help drivers they have to know aren't legally able to drive.
> ...


Harboring an illegal immigrant is a federal offense and carries a 5 year prison term. In every other country in the world you would be send to jail immediately if cought in that country without the proper paper work. There is a reason every country has borders, it is to protect it's sovereignty and it's people.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

uber1969 said:


> Prove to me they are here legally and vetted


Prove to me that they're not.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

rotocub said:


> They may be "easily verified", but the IRS commissioner admitted as recently as last year that they don't do it.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertw...cial-security-numbers-for-taxes/#77335c0e237a


The IRS doesn't care. Illegals using fake or stolen SS# contribute millions to the fund that they can never collect. The government admits this.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

I wish one of you would make a chart about which human lives in America have value and which don't...it's so confusing to me. Like what if the person looks white but then they have an accent? And Canadians! Why aren't we talking about Canadians? Canadians can be tricky because they seem so normal but they're not "like us". Do we need to check for secret Canadians infiltrating America? Is it already too late? I feel like Canadians are stealing our fares in all the border cities....im sure there's some bullshit article online somewhere to back up any insane claim I might want to make.


----------

